# GA Legislation Targets Dog Breeders



## JuliaH (Feb 2, 2017)

Is your state restricting YOUR dog activities? The activists came for the Orcas at Sea World, then they got rid of the elephants at the Circus, effectively shutting down the "Greatest Show on Earth". As we know, the circus is closing, putting a lot of well cared for animals and people out of work.

Can we, who love our dogs, who breed dogs, who show and compete in who-knows-how-many different dog activities, afford to stay quiet, hoping no one will bother us? The answer is NO! There are many forces working against us, and they are having more impact every year.
There must be a national effort with the strength to argue for us. But first, we can have an impact in our states. Yes, we are all busy about our lives. Many of us are retired, and we will enjoy our dogs as long as we can. We need the young folks. We need the older, wiser, experienced folks. We need to be busy protecting the animal industry from those who would shut all of it down!

Anyone with me?  There is legislation in GA right now that is a foot in the door. It doesn't look too bad, right now, but it is going to get worse in time. 

http://www.legis.ga.gov/Legislation/en-US/display/20172018/HB/144


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 4, 2017)

I don't like government sticking their nose in my business but some times when a few bad apples disregard the health and lives of others to make more money the leadership has to lead action to protect. I've seen puppy mills first hand and read just the other day that Clayton County had a one day deadline for adopting from a group of 130 pit bull and pit bull mixes before they were destroyed. That's a bunch of bad apples trying to make money with no regard to the animals welfare. Their dog activities need to be restricted. I'm sure that you're nothing like them and if they were like you there would be no need for the law. With your help we must stay vigilant and make sure the leadership doesn't get carried away or wrongly influenced by money making interests. Thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi GA Joe 

Your answer was very clear, well thought out and true. Sadly, so true!! 

Laws like this are intended for good.... but those very same people will not be hurt by it and they will not improve their behavior. The law will pick the low hanging fruit.... legitimate breeders!  This is my problem with it. 

You have seen the bad stuff. I have seen a little of it myself, and I have attempted to help some of those dogs along the way when I could. But the people who are causing the problem will not be affected.  

The shelters are overrun with the pit mixes and the lab mixes and the rest of the heinz 57. It is a sad thing....  but the law, as written, does nothing about them. It regulates the breeders, not the bad apples out there.


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 4, 2017)

Ok I understand. Same as with gun laws. I guess like Trump is saying on some problems. Just enforce the laws on the books now before creating more bureaucracy.


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 23, 2017)

I am a GA resident and a member of The Calvary Group, so I know the link will take you to the bill in question. 

A summary: Georgia HB 144 includes dogs, cats, and equine. 

Existing state laws already require State and County inspections for all breeders who have three or more breeding female dogs or cats. 

Creates the opportunity to change the number of animals sold to less than 30 at anytime. 

Classifies all breeders, even in-home ones, as a "Pet Dealer or Pet Dealership" This changes the law to mean that any person purchasing or selling a dog, cat or horse must be licensed with USDA in order to buy or sell. 

Forces a Health Certificate, which is the proof of shipping for the USDA to be required for any dog, cat or equine bought or sold into or out of the state of Ga. This overrides the face-to-face exemption given by the USDA for non-shipping breeders. 

Restricts all purchases for those living in Ga. to get the approval of State of Ga in order to buy or to sell a dog, cat or horse. 

Removes the individual discretion from a breeder by mandating added vaccinations, risking the health and well being of small breeds, by refusing to recognize vaccines given by non-approved sources.This removes the discretion of a breeder to vaccinate their own animals, or to adjust the dose to fit the size of the animal without causing a vaccine reaction. (Note: This does not apply to rabies, but simply puppy and kitten shots.) 

Be sure to add your zip code in the box when you visit the link, so your letter will go out to all your GA Congress folks and to the Governor!!

http://the-cavalry-group.rallycongr...a-oppose-hb-144

Thanks!

Julia
__________________


----------



## brownhounds (Feb 28, 2017)

Its funny to me how the gooberment wants to control these domesticated animal breeders because its about the money.

But, when it comes to livestock and the food we eat, they allow as many chickens as one could imagine in a chicken house.  They pretend to care, but they don't or they would be more concerned with the food we eat than the money in their fat pockets.


----------

